# Describe a Pokemon as horribly as you can, and I'll try to draw it.



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

So, as the title says, I want people to throw descriptions of Pokemon at me without saying the name or being _too_ specific, and I'll try and draw the Pokemon as "good" as I can.
EDIT: NOTHING TOO LEWD PLEASE

I'M DONE OK​


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

-nvm.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Voxel Studios said:


> Looks like a Dildo.


OP updated


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> OP updated


Sorry!


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Dec 3, 2015)

This pokemon looks like a Pikachu with its neck stretched out with black stripes.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

sup3rgh0st said:


> This pokemon looks like a Pikachu with its neck stretched out with black stripes.


I know this one! @Tomato Hentai , do you?


----------



## MionissNio (Dec 3, 2015)

The Pokemon ribcage is showing and is wearing mchammershorts.


----------



## Arras (Dec 3, 2015)

So like this? http://thepokeymansproject.tumblr.com/


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

sup3rgh0st said:


> This pokemon looks like a Pikachu with its neck stretched out with black stripes.





Voxel Studios said:


> I know this one! @Tomato Hentai , do you?


I only realized what it was once I added the stripes. IT WAS TOO LATE TO GO BACK


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmm 

Has a beak ,claws, feathers and is a large bird that's kinda well liked


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I only realized what it was once I added the stripes. IT WAS TOO LATE TO GO BACK


Shit, I thought this was a guessing game! 
Good drawing skills, though!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Arras said:


> So like this? http://thepokeymansproject.tumblr.com/


Pretty much, yeah.


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I only realized what it was once I added the stripes. IT WAS TOO LATE TO GO BACK


This is amazing! ah ha ha ha ha


----------



## yikkyon (Dec 3, 2015)

Rabbit that people do not like


----------



## amoulton (Dec 3, 2015)

It's like a cat, but instead of being cute and cuddly it throws coins at people for some reason


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like a cloud with a head of a turkey.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I only realized what it was once I added the stripes. IT WAS TOO LATE TO GO BACK


Leonardo Di Vinci level craftsmanship


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

I will continue drawing during lunch. (I promise)


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Thanks just don't stop working on the Sistine Chapel.


----------



## migles (Dec 3, 2015)

you seen this pokemon in a situation with his 2 friends, they are attacking something. while the friends do a "dragonball destroy everything" attack against the enemy this pokemon just stares at the enemy doing absolutely nothing....


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a small orange rodent with a fuzzy tail, black whiskers coming out of its cheeks and circular ears.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

MionissNio said:


> The Pokemon ribcage is showing and is wearing mchammershorts.


best pokemon


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 3, 2015)

Draw a Pokémon that is a small purple mouse with long ears, but slightly floppy.  The tail has to be specific and short.  I'd like to see it covered in circles.  Don't forget that this Pokémon rolls up with its head up its ass. I hope that is not too lewd, but it could be funny.  Oh, and small; it has to be small, but not chubby.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> best pokemon


Looks like it should be on a hip hop album


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> Hmm
> 
> Has a beak ,claws, feathers and is a large bird that's kinda well liked







I can't draw birds very well, please forgiv e me


----------



## boomario (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like a green Squirtle with 4 paws on the ground and a tree on his back


----------



## Attacker3 (Dec 3, 2015)

A fat pokemon with goat eyes that cry blood, while it's intestines are flowing out of it's mouth and making gagging sounds, all the while grinning.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I can't draw birds very well, please forgiv e me


I was meaning blaziken but it looks cool tho


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

yikkyon said:


> Rabbit that people do not like


forever alone rabbit (dont know what this one was either lol)


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> forever alone rabbit (dont know what this one was either lol)


Looks like eevee in how you drew it


----------



## Jao Chu (Dec 3, 2015)

Long slender body. Mushroom for a head. Round legs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

amoulton said:


> It's like a cat, but instead of being cute and cuddly it throws coins at people for some reason


I had to export this one, like three times for some reason. I had to resize the canvas for it to export correctly.
Probably because Inchworm Animation doesn't always correctly export images with a canvas size lower than 256x192 for some reason


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

Jao Chu said:


> Long slender body. Mushroom for a head. Round legs


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I had to export this one, like three times for some reason. I had to resize the canvas for it to export correctly.
> Probably because Inchworm Animation doesn't always correctly export images with a canvas size lower than 256x192 for some reason


Looks like potatoes not coins


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> Looks like a cloud with a head of a turkey.


altaria's looking better than ever





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



migles said:


> you seen this pokemon in a situation with his 2 friends, they are attacking something. while the friends do a "dragonball destroy everything" attack against the enemy this pokemon just stares at the enemy doing absolutely nothing....


I honestly have no clue what to even try and draw lol


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 3, 2015)

Looks like the sort of purple discharge you get when you have some sort of horrific venereal disease, with podgy arms and a name that's very rude when reversed.


----------



## moerik (Dec 3, 2015)

Orange four-legged creature no taller than 2 feet, with its head larger than the rest of his body, sharp teeth and pitch black eyes.

I'll be waiting.


----------



## Veho (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> altaria's looking better than ever


Very nice  




Tomato Hentai said:


> migles said:
> 
> 
> > you seen this pokemon in a situation with his 2 friends, they are attacking something. while the friends do a "dragonball destroy everything" attack against the enemy this pokemon just stares at the enemy doing absolutely nothing....
> ...


I think he's referring to this scene:


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 3, 2015)

A large-built bi-pedal pokemon.  Its tail flows seemlessly from its body, and it features relatively small bat-like wings on its back.  Its head is somewhat reminiscent of a lizard and has two strands of hair on top like that of long flaccid penises.  Its primary color is orange, though its front/underside from the neck down to the tail is more of a beige with horizontal creases running throughout.  The front side of the wings are teal colored.

Edit: Also it has the thighs of Martin St. Louis


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> altaria's looking better than ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you art tomato


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

RevPokemon said:


> I love you art tomato


I can draw better if I spend more than a few minutes on a drawing, and if I'm not using my 3DS to draw


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

That looks really good actually if you ask me.
I'll come up with something, just I don't really have ideas right now.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I can draw better if I spend more than a few minutes on a drawing, and if I'm not using my 3DS to draw


But then it won't have that spunk I like


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a fish, it's long and grey, and it has whiskers.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> It's a small orange rodent with a fuzzy tail, black whiskers coming out of its cheeks and circular ears.


It looks like it's having explosive diarrhea or something


----------



## RustInPeace (Dec 3, 2015)

A Snorlax with the face of Donald Trump.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> It looks like it's having explosive diarrhea or something


It was Dedenne but oh well xD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

bannana2 said:


> Draw a Pokémon that is a small purple mouse with long ears, but slightly floppy.  The tail has to be specific and short.  I'd like to see it covered in circles.  Don't forget that this Pokémon rolls up with its head up its ass. I hope that is not too lewd, but it could be funny.  Oh, and small; it has to be small, but not chubby.


I wasn't really able to draw it with it's head up it's ass, but was it supposed to Nidorino?





--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



NikolaMiljevic said:


> It was Dedenne but oh well xD


I thought it was Dedenne (just couldn't remember it's name) but after the Meowth I drew, I just decided to go only off of the description people throw at me, and try not to make it look like the actual Pokemon, if I know what the Pokemon is.


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wasn't really able to draw it with it's head up it's ass, but was it supposed to Nidorino?


Or ratata


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

BTW, which app do you use to draw on 3DS?


----------



## VinsCool (Dec 3, 2015)

These made me smile! Thanks Tomato! Your art is beatiful


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> BTW, which app do you use to draw on 3DS?


Inchworm Animation. It's a DSi Ware program I got a few years ago when I still had my DSi.
The other one I have but use less often (because it exports in jpg and has 3 fixed canvas sizes) is Colors! 3D


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Inchworm Animation. It's a DSi Ware program I got a few years ago when I still had my DSi.
> The other one I have but use less often (because it exports in jpg and has 3 fixed canvas sizes) is Colors! 3D


It's amazing how you can use that to make this cool art


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

boomario said:


> Looks like a green Squirtle with 4 paws on the ground and a tree on his back


The final evolution of Bulbasaur, right? I'm sorry, I'm really bad at remembering Pokemon names lol




EDIT:
I'm also gonna take a break for now until I get home.


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The final evolution of Bulbasaur, right? I'm sorry, I'm really bad at remembering Pokemon names lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think he meant Torterra, final evolution of Sinnoh's grass starter, Turtwig.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

NikolaMiljevic said:


> I think he meant Torterra, final evolution of Sinnoh's grass starter, Turtwig.


shit


----------



## RevPokemon (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> The final evolution of Bulbasaur, right? I'm sorry, I'm really bad at remembering Pokemon names lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool but this was a lot of fun to watch with your mad skillz


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 3, 2015)

A white cat with a dark blue face and a scythe on its head.







This'll be fun.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> shit


Same thing, they're all turtles.
I like turtles.


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

is this like a ripoff of badly drawn pokemon


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> is this like a ripoff of badly drawn pokemon


I wouldn't really call it a "ripoff"


----------



## Jack_Sparrow (Dec 3, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wouldn't really call it a "ripoff"


I wasn't describing your work, i was describing the pokemon i wanted you to draw xD


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Jack_Sparrow said:


> I wasn't describing your work, i was describing the pokemon i wanted you to draw xD


I know what you meant lol


----------



## migles (Dec 3, 2015)

Veho said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> I think he's referring to this scene:




ding ding ding! i knew someone would get it!
i said 2 friends becuase  in my memory charizard and wartortle where using their attacks while bulbasaur was just doing a cabbage attack... i didnt remember picachu was in the scene (and attacking)


----------



## Amapola62 (Dec 3, 2015)

It's a floating dark coloured face with gas around and an evil look and smile...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 3, 2015)

Attacker3 said:


> A fat pokemon with goat eyes that cry blood, while it's intestines are flowing out of it's mouth and making gagging sounds, all the while grinning.


I think I know what this Pokemon is


Spoiler



satan







i didnt really try this time


----------



## DiscostewSM (Dec 3, 2015)

A Toilabruck

A duck that looks like a toilet brush.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

Blaze163 said:


> Looks like the sort of purple discharge you get when you have some sort of horrific venereal disease, with podgy arms and a name that's very rude when reversed.


It looks a little too much like what Muk actually looks like


----------



## Jacklack3 (Dec 4, 2015)

Pancham in a japanese anime schoolgirl uniform


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

NO MORE.
I'll finish the remaining ones, then I'm done.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

moerik said:


> Orange four-legged creature no taller than 2 feet, with its head larger than the rest of his body, sharp teeth and pitch black eyes.
> 
> I'll be waiting.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 4, 2015)

A purple-blue flying critter that is all a gaping, fanged mouth.


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> A purple-blue flying critter that is all a gaping, fanged mouth.





Tomato Hentai said:


> NO MORE.
> I'll finish the remaining ones, then I'm done.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

grossaffe said:


> A large-built bi-pedal pokemon.  Its tail flows seemlessly from its body, and it features relatively small bat-like wings on its back.  Its head is somewhat reminiscent of a lizard and has two strands of hair on top like that of long flaccid penises.  Its primary color is orange, though its front/underside from the neck down to the tail is more of a beige with horizontal creases running throughout.  The front side of the wings are teal colored.
> 
> Edit: Also it has the thighs of Martin St. Louis


Charizard-Man


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 4, 2015)

Aww, where's the flaccid penis hair?


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 4, 2015)

Missed that. Sorry.

Edit: I'm responding to grossaffe, but the quote is missing. Dunno why.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Missed that. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: I'm responding to grossaffe, but the quote is missing. Dunno why.


It was kinda my fault for not putting that I'm done on the OP.


----------



## Issac (Dec 4, 2015)

Oh shoot, I wanted to request one too  
These were amazing!


Spoiler: Was going to request this:



A pokemon that is twice as tall as he is wide, not very round. is only half as wide on the top half, taller on the right side. Looks like a purple over head map of a city from far away.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

Pingouin7 said:


> It's a fish, it's long and grey, and it has whiskers.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 4, 2015)

Surprisingly accurate, it'd look almost perfect if we just added the blue fins and the black bolt thing on the side


----------



## grossaffe (Dec 4, 2015)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Missed that. Sorry.
> 
> Edit: I'm responding to grossaffe, but the quote is missing. Dunno why.


it's probably missing because I didn't actually say anything.  Does the quote button do nested quotes?


----------



## theoddone (Dec 4, 2015)

its a cum, but is also a gum. cumgum


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 4, 2015)

Amapola62 said:


> It's a floating dark coloured face with gas around and an evil look and smile...









--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DiscostewSM said:


> A Toilabruck
> 
> A duck that looks like a toilet brush.


----------



## moerik (Dec 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


>



I had the Pokemon Trapinch in mind, but this is original content and gave me a quick laugh.


----------



## bannana2 (Dec 4, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> I wasn't really able to draw it with it's head up it's ass, but was it supposed to Nidorino?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works for me I haven't played Pokemon in forever, so I just thought of the first thing that popped into mind.  That seems to be right.


----------



## Flame (Dec 5, 2015)

10/10 would look again.

great skills.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 6, 2015)

Should totally draw a Magneton that's a bunch of tomatoes with magnets on them.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 6, 2015)

Blue spike dog thing that I may or may not be love with.


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 6, 2015)

It's a kid... but it's a squid...


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 6, 2015)

guys pls im done 4 now its even in the op


----------



## AaronUzumaki (Dec 6, 2015)

This Pokemon is blue and in the shape of sound. Oh. Just saw you're done. Nevermind...


----------



## pastaconsumer (Dec 6, 2015)

oh.
I forgot, I don't read English...


----------



## Lycan911 (Dec 6, 2015)

Tomato Hentai said:


> guys pls im done 4 now its even in the op


What about this? I asked before you said you're done D:





NikolaMiljevic said:


> A white cat with a dark blue face and a scythe on its head.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

